# Emptying fresh water tank on 675VB



## 106661 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello, really struggling with this one, wonder if anyone can help. We're trying to locate where to drain the fresh water tank from on our Euramobil - the manual (page 63) says we need to (amongst other things) "flip up the lever on the drain plug in the base of the fresh water tank and pull the plug up and out". For the life of us, we cant see this plug in the tank!! We're pressed the two levers that drain the hot and cold pipes, and similarly the one for the boiler contents, but this one has us stumped.

Any ideas?! Thanks, Graeme.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Graeme, your description of the flip up lever drain plug is exactly what it is
we have an 810 and thats how we drain... I don't know where the fresh water tank is located on your model, but what you need to do is remove the large filler/inspection cap on top of the tank (ours is under the dinette seat btw) reach inside,grab the handle and pull it upwards to a vertical position, then lift it out of the drain hole remember to push the lever back down to the horizontal position when done.
The principal is the same as the bottle stoppers you use to seal wine bottles
Hope that helps..
regards MnD


----------



## 106661 (Aug 24, 2007)

Oh THAT stopper......  

Thanks! Now on our way for 1 night in Northumberland, lovely.

Graeme


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hope it's warmer than here  .....safe journey
Dave :wink:


----------



## 106661 (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, outside it was 2 degrees and pouring with rain, but it was so amazingly warm in the van. Until the gas ran out at 4am that is..... Thank heavens for spare bottles!


----------

